# Elective residence visa



## pjsacca (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello, fellow members of the forum! I hope your experience can help me battle visa bureaucracy... I've done a lot of research before turning to this forum and begging for an advice.

Here's the situation: I'm a 26 y/o woman. I have dual citizenship - USA and Ukraine.
I'm going through a divorce in the USA. It's already been a while and should be finalized in June. I have a boyfriend in Italy (an Italian citizen). We are trying to find a way for me to come and stay with him. Per rules, I can stay up to 90 days in a 180 days period. Italian embassy in the USA told me that it's not possible to get a long term tourist visa for me. If I want to stay in Italy for over 90 days, it has to be either work or student visa. Or elective residence. 

I'm not planning to work while in Italy and I can't study, because I don't speak Italian. My boyfriend will do his best on his end (provide a host letter, stating he will cover all expenses if needed, provide accommodation, insurance etc). He can try to get a seasonal work visa for me, but: it's for 9 months only and I must come back to my country after that and it's generally hard to get, because there's quota for them.

Now we are thinking about elective residence visa. Per requirements, I need to have income such as dividends or pension. I don't have that, I'm not retiring any time soon (too young and don't have 401 k anyway), but I do have savings. I have a business which I'll close before moving to Italy. Bank statements from that business will show that I have approximately $50000. I also have cash, around $20000. I don't know how to prove that to the embassy (perhaps, buy a cashier's check at the bank? Any ideas on that?). Do you guys know if having savings ONLY is enough? Cause everywhere I read, they say about pension or other study income, which I don't have. 

I know, for elective residence visa I also have to have a rental agreement for the house/apartment. My boyfriend can arrange that.

Are there any other ways for me to come and stay in Italy longer than 90 days?

Please, help us unite and finally be together! We want to do it the right way...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

pjsacca said:


> ....I can't study, because I don't speak Italian.


There are several universities in Italy offering degree programs in English. Your English seems pretty good to me. Whether one of those universities is geographically near your intended destination in Italy is a separate question.



> Now we are thinking about elective residence visa. Per requirements, I need to have income such as dividends or pension. I don't have that, I'm not retiring any time soon (too young and don't have 401 k anyway), but I do have savings. ....I don't know how to prove that to the embassy (perhaps, buy a cashier's check at the bank? Any ideas on that?).


Your most recent bank statement(s) would suffice.



> Do you guys know if having savings ONLY is enough?


Yes, in sufficient quantities. It's up to the consulate, but I'm skeptical US$70K is enough. It would be enough for a student visa, though. (See above.)



> Are there any other ways for me to come and stay in Italy longer than 90 days?


Another way is legal marriage to and co-residence with an EU, EEA, or Swiss citizen living in Italy. Such as this particular friendly Italian.


----------

